# Directv app on a non certified tablet



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I have an extra, cheap rca tablet, but the Google play store says it's not compatible with the tablet. Is there anyway to get the app installed on it?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

What version of Android is running on the tablet? The app needs Android version 4.0 or higher and some of the cheaper tablets are only on 3.0


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there an app that runs on Linux?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dod1450 said:


> Is there an app that runs on Linux?


No.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> No.


Hmmm you do know that Android is Linux


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

SHS said:


> Hmmm you do know that Android is Linux


Right. But that's not the same as running on a "native" Linux OS.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> What version of Android is running on the tablet? The app needs Android version 4.0 or higher and some of the cheaper tablets are only on 3.0


Android version 4.2.2. If you actually look at directv list their are only like 8 android tablet listed as compatible.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There doesn't appear to be a device blacklist for the tablet app in Google Play, I can actually install the tablet app on my phone (although because of the smaller phone screen size, I can't really do anything with it).

Maybe the cheap tablet doesn't have one of the hardware or software requirements.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey what is DirecTV trying to pull?

I go to use the app last night and it inform I needed the newest version. Go to DL it and it said my device can't run it. 

Well if the upgrade was out to screw their customer base, they're doing a good job at it.

So what Androids version does this app run on now?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> What version of Android is running on the tablet? The app needs *Android version 4.0* or higher and some of the cheaper tablets are only on 3.0


It needs more than that now!


----------



## philtec (Sep 11, 2011)

Try this at your own risk.
https://appraw.com/apk/directv-apk-download-0dn4d


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It needs more than that now!


You probably got caught in the same upgrade snag I did with another app. Had App X installed on phone, running 5.x Android. App installed fine. Phone got upgrade to 6.x. New version of app released that blocks running the old version, requires you upgrade (similar to D*). So I try to upgrade, it then told me that App X is not able to run on my Device/Version of Android. Now mind you the phone has never been rooted, is on stock android. So now I have an app that I cant install, cant upgrade but worked fine up till they flipped the upgrade bit.

Its one of those very crap grey areas that companies just dont care about.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have just gotten a used . LG G Pad F 8.0 LG-V495
It is running android 5.1 and the app works fine on it. I am only using it via Wi-Fi.


----------

